# North American Falconry Association in Utah!



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Once in a great while the North American Falconry Association hosts a field meet in Vernal, UT. This was one of those years. Hundreds of falconers from across North America and Europe.

Cool to be there, and see many different birds; lots of interesting folks (bird people are a little goofy!)

Even got to fly "the fighter pilot," as I've named him, on some pigeons and for the camera. It was also great getting out with the Gal in the vid and helping her find a jack rabbit for her Harris Hawk.

Good times!

[youtube:s0frwc0o]http://www.youtube.com/v/QYkWi8FfwKo?[/youtube:s0frwc0o]

Caleb


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Impressive! Is Adam going to feature this on one of his shows? Amazing birds and handlers.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Impressive! Is Adam going to feature this on one of his shows? Amazing birds and handlers.


It was on yesterdays (12-3-11) show, but it was not online yet (I found this on youtube.)

Reese Stein was out as well and we should see his piece next week on AYL.

Caleb


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that is neat.

Was that white one a Gyrfalcon?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Was that you in the background there? I wondered if you would be there. PRetty cool segment!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Wow, that is neat.
> 
> Was that white one a Gyrfalcon?


Thanks fellas! Yeah that is probably either a Gyr Falcon or some hybrid thereof (lots of commercial hybridization these days...hard to know what your looking at for sure.)



Huge29 said:


> Was that you in the background there? I wondered if you would be there. Pretty cool segment!


Yeah. Kinda weird being on camera, everybody watching you and yer bird and what not. Shoot, didn't even have time to clean the back of the Tundra! Bird **** everywhere!

caleb


----------

